# Hammerpreise - Shimano Ruten im Abverkauf - zb. Lesath 270 XH NUR 269,99€ !!!



## am-angelsport (8. September 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 

*Shimano*
*Ruten
im Abverkauf

wenn Weg dann Weg - begrenzte Stückzahl verfügbar !
 *

             SLE270XH   Shimano Lesath Spinnrute 2,70   Meter, WG 50-100
 unser ehemaliger VK 399,99   jetzt Abverkauf 269,99       EUR
SLE300H   Shimano Lesath Spinnrute 2,70 Meter, WG 50-100
unser ehemaliger VK 419,99   jetzt Abverkauf 284,99       EUR
 ANTAXHFDR   Shimano Antares Heavy Feederrute WG.110Gr
unser ehemaliger VK 264,99   jetzt Abverkauf 189,99       EUR
 ANTAXMM3942F   Shimano Antares Multi Match 3,90 und 4,20
unser ehemaliger VK 279,99   jetzt Abverkauf 199,99       EUR
 ANTAXMMT4245   Shimano Antares Multi Match 4,20 und 4,50
unser ehemaliger VK 299,99   jetzt Abverkauf 209,99       EUR
 SAPBX270MH   Shimano Aspire BX Spinnrute 2,70 Meter, WG. 15-40 
 unser ehemaliger VK 299,99   jetzt Abverkauf 219,99       EUR
 SAPAX270MH   Shimano Aspire AX Spinnrute 2,70 Meter, WG. 15-40 
unser ehemaliger VK 299,99   jetzt Abverkauf 214,99       EUR
 SSM360XH   Shimano Speedmaster Spinnrute 3,60 Meter WG.50-100 
unser ehemaliger VK 219,99   jetzt Abverkauf 124,99       EUR
 TA13300LDL   Shimano Tribal A Karpfenrute 13 Ft. 3,0 Lbs, 2 teilig   
unser ehemaliger VK 249,99   jetzt Abverkauf 159,99       EUR
 6006   Ultimate Bionic Karpfenrute 13 Ft, 3,50 Lbs, 2teilig 
unser ehemaliger VK 229,99   jetzt Abverkauf 69,99       EUR
 FEXA9667   Shimano Exage Fliegenrute 9,6 FT, AFTMA 6/7   
unser ehemaliger VK 169,99   jetzt Abverkauf 69,99       EUR
 FEXA904   Exage Fliegenrute 9Ft , AFTMA 4 unser 
ehemaliger VK 149,99   jetzt Abverkauf 59,99       EUR​ 
Telefonisch bestellbar unter unserer neuen Bestell Nummer
*07143 - 9607911*​ 

weiter TOP Angebote
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 




Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

